# How many of you have an isolated jam space in your home?



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Buying a home has been a bit of a pipe dream for my wife and I... But nevertheless I think that the pipe dream is getting closer to becoming a reality within the next couple of years.

One of my dreams if I were to own a home is to convert a basement into a jam space. So I was wondering if any of you have done it, and how much it would cost more or less? I'm not looking for perfect isolation, or anything worthy of being considered a "recording" space. I just don't want my neighbours to go insane. I play hard rock, so it will be loud.

For what it's worth, I'm the farthest thing from being a handyman. So, DIY pojects are essentially out of the question... unless you can convince me that they are super easy! (Try!)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish I had an isolated jam space at home--not enough room--too much space that has to be shared--but if we ever move--that will be something on my "Must Have" list--otherwise--not much point in going through the expense & hassle of moving.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I did one myself in my previous house. Wasn't that difficult but I'm pretty handy. I miss it dearly and am considering gutting one of the rooms in the basement and doing the same thing. It was great to be able to go downstairs and rock out without bothering anyone. 

Good luck to you. I wouldn't want to pay someone to do it for me. $$$


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife and I live in a single family home. I looked into making a soundproofed studio in the basement but the cost of having that done was just way too much for me. I still did converted part of our basement into a studio minus the sound proofing. It doesn't bother the neighbours but they do hear us. Not loud enough to bother them. Now we only practice Sunday afternoons, maybe a couple of times or so on a week night if we are in desperate need of practicing. Oh and I also have a very understanding wife.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a recording "cave" in the basement. Had to finish the laundry first, then the cave.








Kids being cute.
Now filed with stuff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

im in a duplex and my basement is unfinished, but that's my isolated jam space for when the neighbor isnt home.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

People always isolate me when I play.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Sound proofing a room is much more demanding than treating a room to sound good. To be effective requires a lot of planning and a lot of money.

IMO the absolute best use of money would be to create a space that is comfortable, buy a decent in ear monitoring system, a couple of modelling effects units and an electronic drum kit. 

The second best case, if you are in most urban areas, is to rent rehearsal space once a week. You could do that for many lifetimes with the money it will cost to get an isolated space in most single family homes.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been told a room within a room is what is needed to be totally isolated. I didn't really care enough about the neighbours to go through with all the expense. Insulating being the most expensive part as I would have done all the work myself. 

If you're interested I am selling my house on the north shore (pointe-calumet). It has an insulated and heated outbuilding and is a very nice starter home. It's going on the market soon. If you want to check it out pm me for pics and more info.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, I have a room in my basement as a dedicated jam room...amps, guitars, 5pc drum kit, piano.
Didn't go through a lot of measures for sound proofing...just put some insulation in the ceiling, and a Safe and Sound door.
I thought of mounting the drywall on resilient channel, but in the end, couldn't justify it. Others claim using a double layer of drywall with some soundproofing glue in between helps. I dunno.

Seems adequate for my purposes, but I don't crank it too loud anyways.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a jam room too. It's in the basement, all the walls are insulated, even the interior walls. The ceiling in double insulated above a suspend ceiling. It works pretty good for a minimal investment without doing anything fancy. When the wife is on the upstairs level (2 story) I can play as loud as I want and she can't hear me. Not cranked or anything, just comfortable loud. Jam level. Probably the door is big leaker when it comes to escaping noise. Gotta keep the bass down too. It really travels.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Gotta keep the bass down too. It really travels.


With bass and drums you need to have a floating floor to get good isolation.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> People always isolate me when I play.


That is exactly what I was going to say. 

I start playing
People leave

I feel isolated

hmmm, No wonder I like blues


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Kinda.

My music room is part living room (TV, sofa, love seat, recliner, coffee table) but I don't really share it if I don't want to. I can jam, practice, and record almost anytime I want. Street noise can be an issue at some hours, but it's not too much to deal with.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice job! Where did you get all of that foam? And more importantly, was it expensive?


bzrkrage said:


> I have a recording "cave" in the basement. Had to finish the laundry first, then the cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I usually solve the problem by playing my Godin 5th Avenue unplugged when the wife is home and plugged in when she's out.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Moosehead said:


> I've been told a room within a room is what is needed to be totally isolated.


I did this with the sound booth.
2x6 off set studs in a diamond interior dimensions.6x6x4x4x4.








All 6" off the wall & dropped from ceiling


Stratin2traynor said:


> Nice job! Where did you get all of that foam? And more importantly, was it expensive?


http://www.sureline.ca/Templates/packaging.html 
The guy has his own laser cutter to do any size foam. Was lucky he was testing it out for size & I bought all the off cuts.
The expense was the Quietrock drywall inside & instillation.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

whats on the wall underneath the laser cut foam? or is purely decorative, like wallpaper?
looks killer, btw.
We seem to move houses every 5yrs or so, so I couldn't do much more to my studio, than would permit me to easily convert it back to a spare bedroom if needed.
Please excuse the mess!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I converted an unfinished basement room to a bar, complete with stage. I am still waiting to have my opening night?



















Cheers,
Jim


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that is an awesome set-up, jim


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Diablo said:


> whats on the wall underneath the laser cut foam? or is purely decorative, like wallpaper?
> looks killer, btw.


Thanks bud!http://www.designswan.com/archives/modern-3d-wall-panels-for-creative-interiors.html
With spray foam behind. Just non straight surfaces. Mix it up a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine. As I already mentioned, no soundproofing at all. My wife says its not too bad. Only when the bass player gets too loud and it starts rattling stuff in the family room above the studio.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

my man-cave is in the basement, in a corner room with two external walls.
it was supposed to be a theatre room, so I don't know if there is extra insulation.
when the band plays, it can be hears faintly on the floor above, and barely at all on the 3rd floor (so we can play late while my wife/kid sleep)
I just have to remind them to keep it down a bit as they leave.


the only downside is that it gets a little stuffy with the doors closed and 4 or 5 active bodies in there.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm looking forward to jamming with you. First class job man!!!! 




sorbz62 said:


> I converted an unfinished basement room to a bar, complete with stage. I am still waiting to have my opening night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a nice space, Jim. I like the riser.
you too, chito.
kudos to your wives for being so generous with the basement space allotment!
i was lucky to get the little room I have down there, so as to still allow for a fitness room that we never use and a theatre.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chito said:


> Here's mine. As I already mentioned, no soundproofing at all. My wife says its not too bad. Only when the bass player gets too loud and it starts rattling stuff in the family room above the studio.


You should really think about acquiring some musical gear. From the pictures above your music room is really lacking for equipment!:smiley-faces-75::sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, Steadfastly, I agree, Chito is clearly falling behind on his equippement addiction. LOL. Very nice buddy.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Buying a home has been a bit of a pipe dream for my wife and I... But nevertheless I think that the pipe dream is getting closer to becoming a reality within the next couple of years.
> 
> One of my dreams if I were to own a home is to convert a basement into a jam space. So I was wondering if any of you have done it, and how much it would cost more or less? I'm not looking for perfect isolation, or anything worthy of being considered a "recording" space. I just don't want my neighbours to go insane. I play hard rock, so it will be loud.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm the farthest thing from being a handyman. So, DIY pojects are essentially out of the question... unless you can convince me that they are super easy! (Try!)


Hello,I am new to this forum and this is the first thread I reply to.I did a build project many years ago that turned out better than expected.I believe anyone can do it with a little knowledge and patience.See the video links for in-depth detail of the project.Hope you can get something out of it that helps you achieve your dream of a jam space,...which of course no guitar play'n brother or sister should be without.

[video=youtube;VwccUGUCHM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwccUGUCHM0&amp;spfreload=10[/video]

[video=youtube;6cVo353Qbgg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cVo353Qbgg&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

OP here. 

Thanks for all the replies! I'm crazy jealous of the studios some have you built. They're wonderful! Lots of great advice here which I hope will help future planners/builders of home jam spaces. I'm going to be ordering two books to get my head in the right place: 

1) Home Recording Studio: Build It Like the Pros 
2) How to Build a Small Budget Recording Studio from Scratch.

I am not a homeowner yet, but I am hoping that the knowledge in this thread and the books I order will influence our decision on what would be the best buy. 

And the best buy will naturally provide me with an isolated space to jam!


----------

